# do you really want to hurt, innes?



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Damn I thought you were going to dress him up like the gingerbread man in shrek when he sings that song...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I would LOVE to punch that kid.

looks like Boy George right there.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

why does everyone always have to pick on innes







to you all


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Its out of love, honest!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

anyone taking a pictuer of themselves while watching Richard Simmons deserves whatever he gets


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

he has some big puffy lips. Innes has DSL.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dont make fun of my littlewhittlesnuffypuffywuffysnuggleugglewugglebearboysweetiepieloveshackloverhunk


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Its out of love, honest!











wel innes isent here to defend himself and everyone always flaming him
ill put this to an end
next person who says something bad in this post about innes
ill post whore ,derail and do whatever i can to get this topic closed

well ms.natt how about posting a pic of yourself for a change and u will see what happens
why are you so shy to let us see you


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

ive nothing against innes.. is just a joke.

he knows that,

and plus, lahot is right, why would he take a picture of himself watching richard simmons anyways


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Death in # said:


> wel innes isent here to defend himself and everyone always flaming him
> ill put this to an end
> next person who says something bad in this post about innes
> ill post whore ,derail and do whatever i can to get this topic closed


 really?

ok Innes is a scumbag whore who likes to touch old people in bad ways


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Its out of love, honest!
> ...


 Now thats Premedatated Spam...wow talk about going to a whole new level.

You can keep asking...but youll never get it :rasp:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Lahot said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > wel innes isent here to defend himself and everyone always flaming him
> ...










thats just wrong
some people are so immature


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Its out of love, honest!
> ...


 can we report your posts aswell?!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...










but i wanted to see it
dam pack is so lucky :laugh:



> CraigStables
> 
> can we report your posts aswell?!










why would i even care

i may post alot but i do not flame people and i give alot of advice


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Death in # said:


> > CraigStables
> >
> > can we report your posts aswell?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Pack is on staff which is why he got to see it. [Staff is allowed] Plus Pack has met me before in real life so it doesnt matter that he has my pic


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CraigStables said:



> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > > CraigStables
> ...


:laugh: thank you 
i know for a fact i wont get banned

and second thank you for helping me derail this thread


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Pack is on staff which is why he got to see it. [Staff is allowed] Plus Pack has met me before in real life so it doesnt matter that he has my pic :laugh:










dam i need to become staff stat

mike heres a 20 spot make me staff
so i can







see the amazing miss natt


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 That red button by your name is starting to look pretty tempting


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

> :laugh: thank you
> i kmow for a fact i wont get banned














> and second thank you for helping me derail this thread


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Pack is on staff which is why he got to see it. [Staff is allowed] Plus Pack has met me before in real life so it doesnt matter that he has my pic :laugh:
> ...


 Ehh, theres nothing amazing about the picture. Your making it more than it really is!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Lahot said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 WHY DO I FIND THIS POST ..SO FUNNY..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...


 if u really think i deserve a 25% warning go ahead
its your job
it wont stop me from defending innnes 
so ill take that 25% for the team and you will close this thread and it will be worth it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Lahot said:
> ...










i wonder why


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...










i thought it by the way pack brags about it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

:laugh: stop whoring death...you have like 12 post already in this thread alone..














(waits till sweet lu smells this thread)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> stop whoring death...you have like 12 post already in this thread alone..
> 
> 
> 
> ...










ok as long as this thread gets closed 
like i said earlier in this thread it will be closed if someone says one more insult about innes


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 Love the guilt trip...but if people bag on Innes thats no excuse to post whore. I mean after all how many times has Innes baged on people for things. IE: My papi chulo! >_<

Its all in fun and not to be taken personally.



Death in #s said:


> i thought it by the way pack brags about it


Hmm...he must have the green pic. card...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...










i understand if it was all fun
if he was here to say something himself
so ill stop and leave this thread alone for a few minutes

and he said if i give him $1 (the pack)
i get to see the green card


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Go ahead give him a dollar...Im sure hell give you a green card alright


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

This is the pic I seen


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

winkyee said:


> This is the pic I seen


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i smell.....post whoring and its not me









LU MUST WHORE


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

is his shirt pink?or is it hypercolor :rasp:


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

hays98 said:


> is his shirt pink?or is it hypercolor :rasp:


 lol..
hypercolor..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that is a great pic :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Cleaned this topic up a little bit...

Sorry for the spam guys!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Cleaned this topic up a little bit...
> 
> Sorry for the spam guys!


 good. i never meant it to get that way, was simply making a joke at innes, whom i concider a friend... and i knew he would take it so, as a joke, not an insult.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slylie said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Cleaned this topic up a little bit...
> ...


 Awww, cant let one sour apple ruin the whole bunch.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Cleaned this topic up a little bit...
> 
> Sorry for the spam guys!


 GRRRRRRRR this thread had gotten good, I dont like being deleted when I did nothing wrong


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, I think we have a celebrity on the P-Fury staff and we didn't even know it!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thats scary innes!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> thats scary innes!


 lol I saw him DJing once, I made im sign something saying he was straight









he changed it to "straight up" and then made some comment about "theres lots of them about - Tom Cruise"









he also gave me the signed photo


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

winkyee said:


> This is the pic I seen


 Good show!

I'm curious to know which pic has the correct thing on the TV. I've even seen one with the Rocky Horror Picture Show playing in the background...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

dracofish said:


> winkyee said:
> 
> 
> > This is the pic I seen
> ...


 the rocky horror one is the origional


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes i want to hurt that Big Mac Innes guy. He's always pressuring me to vote in aquarank! haha


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Green pic card?
By the way I am always coming up with new papi chulos for Karen as well. Atleast mine are worthy compared to most of the fools you guys submit. You shouldn't pick on innes so much, but he can take care of himself. He has a big sense of humor and nothing bugs him. I have said my 2 cents.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Wow, I think we have a celebrity on the P-Fury staff and we didn't even know it!


 see innes from the first day i met you..i knew you were boy george...don't deny your roots :laugh:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Karma Karma Karma Karma Karma Chameleon
You come and go
You come and go
Loving would be easy if your colors were like my dream
Red, gold and green
Red, gold and green


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Bullsnake said:


> Wow, I think we have a celebrity on the P-Fury staff and we didn't even know it!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Cleaned this topic up a little bit...
> ...


 I deleted everything pertaining to BT82, if anyone quoted him it was deleted. There would be no point in responses made towards BT82 if all his quotes had been taken out. The thread wouldnt have made sense. So all posts from the time BT82 posted were deleted. Dont worry Innes your post count didnt go down.

The following people were the only ones effected...
(# beside the name is how many posts you had that were removed--none of your post counts have been effected)

SweetLu [4]
Winkyee [2]
Lahot [4]
InIndiana [8]
Drew [2]
physco1 [1]
Serrapygo [1]
Innes [9]


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

but those 9 posts were some of my best


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

*1st post *









lol that is funny as sh*t :laugh:

Death in #'s - lol thanks for standing up for me man, but dont worry, I'll get them back









BT82 =
















*2nd post*










*3rd post*



















*4th post*

:laugh:









*5th post*

wow you got too funny now, lol who the hell are you anyways?









*6th post *

k, I'll take your word for it, thank you, bye









*7th post*

yeah I took the pic - and you sure are clever :nod:

*8th post*

how did you obtain this award?










you full of sh*t









*9th post*
so your not a little obsessive then?








________________________________________________

There Innes now you have your posts back. Now if you think those posts reflect your best posts on the site, then I truely feel sorry for you.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

14_blast said:


> Karma Karma Karma Karma Karma Chameleon
> You come and go
> You come and go
> Loving would be easy if your colors were like my dream
> ...


 no one should know the words to a song by boy george..... that aint right.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> > Karma Karma Karma Karma Karma Chameleon
> ...


How could you not if you grew up in that era. Thatd be like my generation not knowing a Britney Spears [Hit me] Baby one more time song...or not knowing of Hanson's MMM Bop....or even any Backstreet boy song or NSync song... just impossible.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

LOL @ Karen


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Or how my generation wouldn't know Eminem or 50 cent.










Was BT82 plonker?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > 14_blast said:
> ...


 im 16 and all i listen to is rock and heavy metal. so i have nothing to worry about


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Was BT82 plonker?


 Yes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> LOL @ Karen


----------

